# Urdu: ماں کو جس درجہ



## iskander e azam

،دوستو
فی لحال میں ڈاکٹر شریف احمد قریشی کی "ارددو کہاوتیں" کو پڑھ رہا ہوں۔
اس  میں یہ جملہ ملا جس کا ترجمہ مجھ سے نہیں  ہو رہا کہ
*ماں کو جس درجہ اپنی بیٹی سے محبت ہوتی ہے، شاید ہی دنیا کی کسی دوسری چیز سے ہو۔*
ڈاکٹر شریف احمد قریشی کی "ارددو کہاوتیں"، ۲۰۱۶، ص ،۶۵ س ۴

اس کا پہلے جزو کا ترجمہ انگریزی میں ایسا ہے کہ
*The degree to which a mother loves her own daughter...*
دوسرے جزو کا ترجمہ کیا ہوگا؟
آپ کی مدد کے لیے بہت شکریہ۔
اسکندر​


----------



## marrish

comparative اور relative sentence  کی ساخت اردو میں انگریزی کے اکثر برعکس رائج ہے اس لیے اردو جملے کے جزوِ ثانی کو ترجمے میں اول ہی اول لکھنا پڑتا ہے۔  اگر یہ جملہ اس طرح لکھا جائے تو بےشک سمجھنے میں آسان تر ہو گا:  "ماں کو *جس درجہ* اپنی بیٹی سے محبت ہوتی ہے ، [ *اُتنی* محبت] شاید ہی دنیا کی کسی دوسری چیز سے ہو"۔ 


iskander e azam said:


> اس کا  پہلے جزو کا ترجمہ انگریزی میں ایسا ہے کہ


اس *کے* پہلے جزو کا ترجمہ

اس کا پہلا جزو
+
کا ترجمہ
=
اس کے ۔۔۔ کا ترجمہ


----------



## iskander e azam

marrish said:


> comparative اور relative sentence  کی ساخت اردو میں انگریزی کے اکثر برعکس رائج ہے اس لیے اردو جملے کے جزوِ ثانی کو ترجمے میں اول ہی اول لکھنا پڑتا ہے۔  اگر یہ جملہ اس طرح لکھا جائے تو بےشک سمجھنے میں آسان تر ہو گا:  "ماں کو *جس درجہ* اپنی بیٹی سے محبت ہوتی ہے ، [ *اُتنی* محبت] شاید ہی دنیا کی کسی دوسری چیز سے ہو"۔
> 
> اس *کے* پہلے جزو کا ترجمہ
> 
> اس کا پہلا جزو
> +
> کا ترجمہ
> =
> اس کے ۔۔۔ کا ترجمہ



،جناب
بہت شکریہ۔
جزوِ ثٓانی میں "نہ" نہیں ہونا چاہیے جیسے کہ
*شاید ہی دنیا کی کسی دوسری چیز سے نہ ہو؟*​


----------



## aevynn

No "nah" --- the sentence is good as is and sounds weird with a "nah" in there. I'd translate the whole thing as follows: 

It's unlikely that a mother loves anything in the world as much as (she loves) her daughter.


----------



## marrish

aevynn said:


> iskander e azam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ،جناب
> بہت شکریہ۔
> *کیا *جزوِ ثٓانی میں "نہ" نہیں ہونا چاہیے جیسے کہ
> *شاید ہی دنیا کی کسی دوسری چیز سے نہ ہو؟*
> 
> 
> 
> _No "nah" --- the sentence is good as is and sounds weird with a "nah" in there._ I'd translate the whole thing as follows:
> 
> It's unlikely that a mother loves anything in the world as much as (she loves) her daughter.
Click to expand...

 جی، اس فقرے میں لفظ "نہ" نہیں آئے گا، اسی طرح انگریزی ترکیب _there is hardly (any)_ سے، بغیر اظہارِ نفی کے،  معنی پھر بھی کمی اور نفی کے ظاہر کیے جاتے ہیں۔


----------



## Gop

iskander e azam said:


> ،دوستو
> فی لحال میں ڈاکٹر شریف احمد قریشی کی "ارددو کہاوتیں" کو پڑھ رہا ہوں۔
> اس  میں یہ جملہ ملا جس کا ترجمہ مجھ سے نہیں  ہو رہا کہ
> *ماں کو جس درجہ اپنی بیٹی سے محبت ہوتی ہے، شاید ہی دنیا کی کسی دوسری چیز سے ہو۔*
> ڈاکٹر شریف احمد قریشی کی "ارددو کہاوتیں"، ۲۰۱۶، ص ،۶۵ س ۴
> 
> اس کا پہلے جزو کا ترجمہ انگریزی میں ایسا ہے کہ
> *The degree to which a mother loves her own daughter...*
> دوسرے جزو کا ترجمہ کیا ہوگا؟
> آپ کی مدد کے لیے بہت شکریہ۔
> اسکندر​


Iskander e azam SaaHib, thanks to your post I could read this interesting book of urdu kahaavateN. I figure that you have referenced your kahaavat as at p. 85 of the 2018 edition. What is meant by س ۴?
Anyway I do not find this kahaavat on p. 85. It is not in the fahrist either. Am I making a mistake somewhere?


----------



## Qureshpor

Gop said:


> Iskander e azam SaaHib, thanks to your post I could read this interesting book of urdu kahaavateN. I figure that you have referenced your kahaavat as at p. 85 of the 2018 edition. What is meant by س ۴?
> Anyway I do not find this kahaavat on p. 85. It is not in the fahrist either. Am I making a mistake somewhere?


س ۴  would be for ۴ سطر (line 4).


----------



## Gop

Qureshpor said:


> س ۴  would be for ۴ سطر (line 4).


Thank you, Qureshpor SaaHib.


----------



## iskander e azam

Qureshpor said:


> س ۴  would be for ۴ سطر (line 4).


،جناب
میرے سوال کے لیے بھی کچھ کیجئے۔
،آپ کا مخلص
اسکندر​


----------



## marrish

iskander e azam said:


> میرے سوال کے لیے بھی کچھ کیجئے۔


 اسکندراعظم صاحب تسلیمات 
ابھی تک کون سی ایسی بات رہی ہے جس کی وضاحت درکار ہو؟


----------



## marrish

Gop said:


> Iskander e azam SaaHib, thanks to your post I could read this interesting book of urdu kahaavateN. I figure that you have referenced your kahaavat as at p. 85 of the 2018 edition. What is meant by س ۴?
> Anyway I do not find this kahaavat on p. 85. It is not in the fahrist either. Am I making a mistake somewhere?


Gop SaaHib, 
۶=6; 8=۸
p. 65, 2016


----------



## Gop

marrish said:


> Gop SaaHib,
> ۶=6; 8=۸
> p. 65, 2016


Thank you very much, marrish SaaHib. I have found the citation at the correct place indicated by you.


----------



## iskander e azam

marrish said:


> اسکندراعظم صاحب تسلیمات
> ابھی تک کون سی ایسی بات رہی ہے جس کی وضاحت درکار ہو؟



،جناب
معاف کیجئے۔ میری ناسمجھی۔
کچھ جوابات پر میری نظر نہیں پڑی تھی۔
اسکندر


----------



## iskander e azam

aevynn said:


> No "nah" --- the sentence is good as is and sounds weird with a "nah" in there. I'd translate the whole thing as follows:
> 
> It's unlikely that a mother loves anything in the world as much as (she loves) her daughter.



،قبلہ
بہت شکریہ اس کے لیے۔
اسکندر


----------



## Qureshpor

iskander e azam said:


> ،جناب
> میرے سوال کے لیے بھی کچھ کیجئے۔
> ،آپ کا مخلص
> اسکندر​


ماں کو جس درجہ اپنی بیٹی سے محبت ہوتی ہے،* شاید ہی دنیا کی کسی دوسری چیز سے ہو۔*

The level of love a mother has for her daughter *is scarcely found for anything else in the world.*


----------



## iskander e azam

Qureshpor said:


> ماں کو جس درجہ اپنی بیٹی سے محبت ہوتی ہے،* شاید ہی دنیا کی کسی دوسری چیز سے ہو۔*
> 
> The level of love a mother has for her daughter *is scarcely found for anything else in the world.*



قرشپور صاحب۔
آپ کا  انگریزی ترجمہ مجھے بہت پسند آیا اور میرے ذہن کی الجھن کو دور کیا۔
شکریہ۔
اسکندر​


----------

